

Do you know any comprehensive guides on the business side of a startup? - dragos2

I'm looking for a book/guide that explains all (or most) the business stuff you should know when starting a company.
======
chanced
I suggest the following books:

\- The Lean Startup [<http://amzn.to/X3SYp0>]

\- Rework [<http://amzn.to/14DHIXG>]

\- Art of the Start [<http://amzn.to/Vt4aMj>]

~~~
dragos2
Thank you for the suggestions. I will try them out.

------
ig1
You realize that's like asking for a comprehensive book that explains
technology ?

If you gave some examples of the type of content you're looking for it might
help people suggest appropriate reading materials.

~~~
dragos2
I do now. I'm not trying to learn everything about business. I just want some
good books with basic business information. Such as: differences between
organizational types (LLC, INC, etc), information on shares, investments,
investors, equity.

I can't say specifically what I want to read about, because I have no idea
about what knowledge is required for running a company.

To somehow rephrase my question - I'm interested in a something that could be
titled "Business for dummies" or "The business side of a startup".

I hope I'm clear enough.

~~~
gyardley
It sounds like you're interested in the legal and bureaucratic mechanics of it
all.

While you can also find all the content scattered around his blog archives,
Brad Feld's 'Venture Deals' puts it all in organized book form.

Keep in mind that Feld's book focuses heavily on the venture-backed side of
startupland and you're missing the other part of the picture. For that, buy a
basic guide or two on setting up your business from someone like NOLO.

This stuff won't teach you how to run a business, it'll just teach you about
the paperwork. It's still useful information to know, though.

~~~
dragos2
That's exactly what I'm interested in. I know I can't learn how to run a
business from a couple of books, but I'm hoping to at least get an idea about
what's involved in running a business.

Thank you for your reply.

------
jkaykin
Business is like sex. You can't learn it in a book ;)

~~~
dragos2
You can learn anything from books. Even sex. The hands on approach is good
only after you have some basic knowledge.

